# So much for fishing...



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

This wind sucks!! Looking like another 7 days of this stuff at least on long-range forecast. Oh well, maybe the mahi will have moved in by the time we are finally able to get back out there. Ughhh


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I'm having some serious withdrawals from the wind induced lack of fishing, golfing just isn't filling the void


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

x3 !!!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I am bummed out too. I am ready to fish and the weather is windy and looks like 3-5 over the weekend


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

Me too i want to go offshore fishing i just finished my fresh frozzen fish and need to restock.:yes:


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Heading to the rigs Saturday unless my customers chicken out. I think it will have settled down a bit by then.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

We are headed out there to sunday , maybe the wind will settle down...


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

*Yea, This forecast has been sucking for a couple of weeks now...was hoping to get out but a no go for me..*

*Sunday may provide a short window for a run for the hardy.*

*Good Luck braving the forecast rig runners!*

*Jimmy*

*Friday*...Northeast winds 15 to 20 knots decreasing to 10 to 15 knots in the late morning and early afternoon...then becoming southeast 5 to 10 knots early in the afternoon. Seas 3 to 5 feet decreasing to 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough becoming a light chop.

*Friday Night*...South winds 5 to 10 knots becoming southeast 15 to 20 knots after midnight. Seas 1 to 2 feet increasing to 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough.

*Saturday*...Southeast winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough.

*Saturday Night*...Southeast winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. 

*Sunday*...Southeast winds around 15 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy. 

*Sunday Night*...Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. 

*Monday*...South winds 5 to 10 knots becoming east. Seas 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth. Slight chance of showers and thunderstorms. 

*Tuesday*...East winds 10 to 15 knots becoming north 15 to 20 knots. Seas 2 to 3 feet building to 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. Chance of showers and thunderstorms...then slight chance of showers and thunderstorms in the late evening and overnight.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

jeezmaneez! will it ever lay down? i guess dock fishing will be good...i need to get back out in the GOM!...


----------



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

Weather is looking better! Anyone running out looking for some wahoo or dolphin?

If so how far?


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Where is the weather looking better? I wanna go fishing but it is going to be tough to find a crew that wants to run out in 4' seas!!!


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

The pond I have been fishing in has had that blue coloring added so I can tell myself I am blue water fishing, and let me tell you, the crappie bite has been wide open. Went 24 for 26 the other day. Wind has been a little rough, but I have roughed it out. Sorry for you fellas down there.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm laying low and saving my days for warmer weather and slight seas. See you all this summer 

I've taken too many Carolina style butt kicking to be brave anymore.


----------

